# Extra lighting



## 72specialized (Apr 24, 2016)

Ha anyone seen or added any "fog lights" to the front end of a 15 TD Cruze? We can't add the factory fogs to the front end so wanted to know or see if someone has come up with something. 

Ive got a few left over lights from my Jeep and was gonna fiddle around and see if I can hide some lights somewhere on the front.........


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

have you upgraded the headlight bulbs in the meantime?


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

There are these on ebay that I have been considering for my 2015...

2015 2016 Chevy Cruze Fog Lights Clear Lamp Bulbs Wiring Harness Switch Kit | eBay

And these that are a similar...

2015 2016 Chevy Cruze Driving Bumper Fog Lights Lamps Switch Complete Left Right | eBay

I figured if I do go that route I would also install the factory optional fog light switch and wire a relay to trigger the new lights from the factory switch so that I do not have to install a clunky extra switch somewhere to turn on the foglights. The switches are on ebay too...

Headlight Switch ACDelco GM Original Equipment 22901646 | eBay


----------



## 72specialized (Apr 24, 2016)

Chris Tobin said:


> There are these on ebay that I have been considering for my 2015...
> 
> 2015 2016 Chevy Cruze Fog Lights Clear Lamp Bulbs Wiring Harness Switch Kit | eBay
> 
> ...



Ya I also saw those. Hopefully someone will Try them out and see this thread and let us know. I was gonna do that switch with whatever I come up with as well. 


Ive installed a very nice set of LED headlight bulbs. Much nicer over stock for sure. My old vehicle was a jeep and had a little bit of knighting on it and I was just after a touch more then a car can offer.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

hmm keep us updated if you do swpa them. as long as i can keep my drl ill be happy


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> I figured if I do go that route I would also install the factory optional fog light switch and wire a relay to trigger the new lights from the factory switch so that I do not have to install a clunky extra switch somewhere to turn on the foglights. The switches are on ebay too...
> 
> Headlight Switch ACDelco GM Original Equipment 22901646 | eBay


how would you wire it up?


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

pandrad61 said:


> how would you wire it up?


Replace the switch with the current non-fog switch and add a wire to the harness if needed for the fog output to trigger a relay. But the car may be harnesses and wired for the fog circuit already...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

There's been a number of threads about adding fogs to non-diesel cruzes. I'd think it would work the same for you. IIRC, a number of them just changed the switch. Some needed to have a dealer re-program. Apparently, it's not hard to do it "factory" without auxiliary wiring.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> There's been a number of threads about adding fogs to non-diesel cruzes. I'd think it would work the same for you. IIRC, a number of them just changed the switch. Some needed to have a dealer re-program. Apparently, it's not hard to do it "factory" without auxiliary wiring.


I figured as much, but haven't looked into it at all yet...


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i hope the cruze did like my old zj did. had the wire harness for the fogs but if you didn't have that option it was a hanging plug and went into the control panel inside just plug in factory fogs and boom they work


----------



## 72specialized (Apr 24, 2016)

pandrad61 said:


> i hope the cruze did like my old zj did. had the wire harness for the fogs but if you didn't have that option it was a hanging plug and went into the control panel inside just plug in factory fogs and boom they work



Has anyone had had the front facia off their car to know if there is a fog light wire harness present or not? 

I have a friend who is who is a GM body mechanic. If someone doesn't chime in on this I'll ask him next week. I'd really like to add those fog lights to my car and the GM factory switch. Hope like **** its plug and play.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

72specialized said:


> pandrad61 said:
> 
> 
> > i hope the cruze did like my old zj did. had the wire harness for the fogs but if you didn't have that option it was a hanging plug and went into the control panel inside just plug in factory fogs and boom they work
> ...


No, the harness is not there if you don't have fogs. I installed the factory gm fog light kit in mine and it comes with the fogs, the new switch, and the fog light harness that you have to install and run to the fuse box. Some vehicles also have to be flashed by the dealer to enable the fog lights, but some don't. Mine didn't.


----------

